# Strain-Relief attachment for cable to attach to aircraft cable?



## Anonymous067 (Apr 14, 2011)

What is the device that looks like a C used as a strain relief so when a flown batten that has electric drops on it is flown out, the cable isn't droopy? It's picked up somehow, but how is the cable attached to the aircraft cable without straining the cable?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 14, 2011)

The device is called a cable cradle. They way they work in my theatre is that there is crosby clip on the lift line that pics up the cable cradles attached to the borderlight cable feeding the electric as the electric is flow out.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Apr 14, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> The device is called a cable cradle. They way they work in my theatre is that there is crosby clip on the lift line that pics up the cable cradles attached to the borderlight cable feeding the electric as the electric is flow out.


 
Okay...so how do they attach the lift line to the cable without using a cable cradle? (Like if it isn't for a curve but just a dry-hang of a cable?) I can't imagine you just loop the aircraft cable around the audio/lx cable?


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 14, 2011)

Anonymous067 said:


> Okay...so how do they attach the lift line to the cable without using a cable cradle? (Like if it isn't for a curve but just a dry-hang of a cable?) I can't imagine you just loop the aircraft cable around the audio/lx cable?


 
I guess i don't understand the question your asking. If they don't have a cable cradle its generally not attached with aircraft cable but a cotton type, We use two types here, one is a manual attach since our stage lighting is all on drop boxes about 8-10 of them all with cradles that are attached to the rope. Each drop box has its own so two drop boxes on the line = 2 extra lines that need to be moved for that specific batten. When we do a drop box in our main stage we use the rope attached about 3 foot out from the box and create a strain relief loop using the position of that second line.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Apr 14, 2011)

DuckJordan said:


> I guess i don't understand the question your asking. If they don't have a cable cradle its generally not attached with aircraft cable but a cotton type, We use two types here, one is a manual attach since our stage lighting is all on drop boxes about 8-10 of them all with cradles that are attached to the rope. Each drop box has its own so two drop boxes on the line = 2 extra lines that need to be moved for that specific batten. When we do a drop box in our main stage we use the rope attached about 3 foot out from the box and create a strain relief loop using the position of that second line.


 
Cable pick-up point... You wouldn't use a C shaped cradle for that...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 14, 2011)

So what you are asking is, say I have a truss that has 12 runs of 6 circuit multi cable coming off of it. Often what is done in such a situation is a sling set is used to choke the cables, making a pic point that can then be raised with a chain hoist.


----------



## MPowers (Apr 14, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> So..... Often what is done in such a situation is a sling set is used to choke the cables,....



IF I understand your question, gafftapegreenia has pretty well summed it up. However it is a bit difficult to determine just what you are asking. 

There a number of ways to "attach" a lift line to multicable. Three of the more "acceptable" methods are cable cradles, basket weave strain relief with eyes and span-set chokes. I have seen variations of rope or line attachments using running clove hitches, rolling timber hitches, prussic knots and other similar knots. The main point is none of them place point loads or "kinks" or hard sharp bends in the cable.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 14, 2011)

Anonymous067 said:


> Cable pick-up point... You wouldn't use a C shaped cradle for that...


 
Really cause... Um JR Clancy does, I'll try to get pics sometime this week.


----------



## Footer (Apr 16, 2011)

Anonymous067 said:


> What is the device that looks like a C used as a strain relief so when a flown batten that has electric drops on it is flown out, the cable isn't droopy? It's picked up somehow, but how is the cable attached to the aircraft cable without straining the cable?


 
Blah, 
Your looking for a cable cradle. Commonly found in counterweight installed rigging. The cradle is tied to a lift line and the cable rests on the cradle without kinking. They are hardly ever used in temperary situations. http://www.jrclancy.com/cablecradle.asp 

...... Something involving tapatalk.......


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll be in the odd space tonight ill get pics of our drop box system then 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------

